# thoughts on buying a used M3



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Hope I dont get flamed from the M3 cab guys :angel: but if you want a convertible then just get the 330cic. It is plenty fast for a convertible and you sound tight on cash anyways.


----------



## Waiting4MyM3 (Oct 16, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *s
> 
> same here
> 
> But you dont want a cab M3 do you Get the coupe *


I thought you had to drive a cab in california though?


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Waiting4MyM3 said:


> *
> 
> I thought you had to drive a cab in california though?  *


Yep and my wife is blonde with big fake boobs


----------



## ///M3 Wes (Aug 23, 2002)

naw, it's just that there's a big enough difference b/t 50k and 65k


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Oct 3, 2002)

DINANISR3 said:


> *thats how the sales man got me to buy the M-Roadster... I test drove the M-Coupe at first.. and the sales man told me to floor it in second gear.. it pulled like no other... then i drove a 530i/ 330ci which he told me to floor also... i prob test drove about 4 or 5 different cars that day.. which i got to floor them all... ALL THE CARS WERE BRAND NEW...:dunno: *


Same thing happened to me with Honda. Drove a black S2000 and the sales guy was encouraging me to hammer it. Of course I knew it had a strict break in process. So I ripped through the gears of the black one and said, yep, think I'll take the silver one you have in the warehouse :thumbup:


----------

